# Configuring Intel HD graphics in FreeBSD 10-RC4



## robspop (Jan 5, 2014)

My old Thinkpad X61 finally died, and a kind person has given me a Dell Latitude E6510 which has integrated Intel HD graphics. I tried the simple expedient of swapping the hard drive from the Thinkpad to the Dell to see if it would work and it booted fine, everything worked but the graphics are very sluggish. Watching a film on VLC was impossible. A quick trawl through these forums revealed a few postings about problems with this hardware, and a suggestion that the problem would be resolved in the new 10.0 release via a KMS driver. I thought I would try out RC4 on a spare hard drive. Everything has installed and the system is up and running, but the graphics performance is no better. The only installed driver is xf86-video-intel. Is there something else that would work better? I found a reference to libva-intel-driver but pkg reports 'no such package' if I try to install it, while trying to install it from ports fails with an immediate error.

The laptop was free and if I can't get it to work I'll just have to replace the Thinkpad, but in the meantime any help or information gratefully received! I should perhaps mention that I installed the amd64 version of FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: configuring intel hd graphics in FreeBSD 10RC4*

To get KMS, you must modify /etc/make.conf and build some ports from source.  And then make sure an existing xorg.conf is not using vesa.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: configuring intel hd graphics in FreeBSD 10RC4*

In order to get Intel graphics support you need to build X using WITH_NEW_XORG and WITH_KMS. Did you? You don't get KMS support otherwise. IIRC, some versions of the E6150 laptop also have onboard Nvidia 3100M graphics. Does yours? Have you tried using that instead of the integrated Intel? You may have to go into the BIOS to turn integrated (i.e. Intel) graphics off. I see @wblock@ beat me to the punch on the KMS issue.


----------



## robspop (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks to both for your replies. I have not done as you suggest: following the handbook I simply installed the pre-packaged xorg with pkg.  Even if I had compiled it myself there is no mention in the handbook of KMS, is this documented somewhere? I already checked for on-board Nvidia but my machine appears to have the most basic spec_ification_ available and no additional graphics.


----------



## robspop (Jan 6, 2014)

Some additional information:

I have found some notes on doing this (not official FreeBSD ones: they are at http://negativo17.org/freebsd-10-new-x-org-kms-pkgng-poudriere/) and created a /etc/make.conf file to include these lines:


```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
WITH_KMS=yes
```

I have tried to remove the existing xorg package with `pkg delete` but there are a lot of dependencies for some of the sub-packages so not everything went.  Compiling xorg from ports seemed to be successful (it certainly runs) but attempting to install the libva-intel-driver port failed with this error message:


```
===>  libva-intel-driver-1.2.0 this port needs libdrm version that is available when WITH_NEW_XORG is set.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/libva-intel-driver
```

though I had also reinstalled libdrm.

Would I be better off to simply wipe the system and start again?


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 6, 2014)

Have you ran `portmaster -a` to update ports and then tried again? I was able to get it working on an Intel HD 3000 system with the following:

```
# pkg autoremove
# cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
# make reinstall
```


----------



## robspop (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry, I seem to have reached a state of complete confusion here.

I have followed the instructions here http://negativo17.org/freebsd-10-new-x-org-kms-pkgng-poudriere/ and rebuilt and reinstalled the complete base system. I then tried rebuilding and reinstalling X.Org and that seemed to work ok. The system boots and runs still with the old Intel VESA driver, so graphics are still poor. I then tried to install libva-intel-driver but that failed. I decided there were simply too many dependencies so I uninstalled all packages that rely on X and then X itself so that I could start again. I compiled xorg from ports and `make install` fails.

I might go right back to basics and reinstall the whole system, as it might be easier than all this messing about with things.  I'll add to this if/when I get stuck!


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ah. Try this:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers
make config # Deselect all video drivers except Intel (leave the keyboard and mouse too)
make deinstall && make install clean
```

I forgot that part. That's still with the two extra lines in your make.conf.

That was all I needed, and I just got an HD 4000 recently working too.


----------



## robspop (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for your help but this does not work.  I have refreshed ports to try to make sure everything is up-to-date but make fails with various errors. I think I might wait until the actual release version of 10 comes out and try again with that - I cannot think of anything else to do.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2014)

Only a few ports need to be rebuilt.

Edit: added to the wiki: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Installing_KMS_Ports


----------



## robspop (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the continuing help with this.

I've got_ten_ to the stage now where I've installed/deinstalled/reinstalled so many things I am going to start again from scratch.  As _I_ need the laptop to be working later this week, I won't wait for the release but will reinstall RC4.

So that I am clear about this, can I assume that if I go through these steps:

add the necessary lines to /etc/make.conf
update the minimum ports as recommended above
compile the xorg drivers, also as above
 that should do it?  libdrm appears to get installed as a dependency along the way, though the wrong version last time.  Should I install this first?  Also, I have not considered xorg but I am again assuming it will get installed as a dependency of the drivers.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2014)

Modify /etc/make.conf before installing any ports.  If you do that, it should not be necessary to rebuild any of them.  Of course, this will not work with packages.

It is rarely necessary to start from scratch.  That usually just ends up taking more time.  In any case, rebuilding as the wiki shows will not take long and you could always reinstall after that.


----------



## robspop (Jan 7, 2014)

I started again in the end, and this time both the driver and xorg compiled without complaint. That was excellent and thank you to all for the help. Unfortunately, one problem remains, which is that X now sees no screens.  This is presumably is because the driver isn't actually loaded?  I've tried loading i915 but this makes no difference. I'm sure there is some trivial thing I have missed but if someone could point it out to me I would be most grateful.

For completeness, these are the error messages from `Xorg -configure`.

```
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa
(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
	965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's my xorg.conf for my HD 3000:


```
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        Option     "AccelMethod"        	"sna"
        #Option     "Backlight"          	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# <str>
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "Tiling"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TripleBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HotPlug"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReprobeOutputs"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMC"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>
        #Option     "TearFree"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FallbackDebug"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugWait"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BufferCache"        	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card1"
	Driver      "vesa"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
```

Which reminds me, I need to take VESA out - I don't even use it.


----------



## robspop (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks but I think there is some more fundamental driver error - if I try `Xorg -configure` it will not generate a xorg.conf file at all, because of the "no screens found" error.

I did try your file but get the same error:


```
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```

Did you do anything specific either when compiling or installing X.Org?  I must confess that I simply accepted all the defaults.  I have also not done anything about installing a specific driver.


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

This is my entire xorg.conf, but it's for a dual-monitor setup. So you'll need to adjust for your system:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/misc/"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/TTF/"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/OTF/"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/Type1/"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/webfonts"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/ChromeOS/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "LVDS1"
	VendorName   "HP"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	Option       "Position" "1920 0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "VGA1"
	VendorName   "Dell"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        Option     "AccelMethod"        	"sna"
        #Option     "Backlight"          	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# <str>
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "Tiling"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TripleBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HotPlug"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReprobeOutputs"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMC"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>
        #Option     "TearFree"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FallbackDebug"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugWait"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BufferCache"        	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card1"
	Driver      "vesa"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "LVDS1"
	DefaultDepth      24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
		Modes     "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
		Modes     "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
		Modes     "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
		Modes     "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
		Modes     "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes     "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "Card1"
	Monitor    "VGA1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
		Modes     "1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
		Modes     "1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
		Modes     "1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
		Modes     "1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
		Modes     "1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes     "1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

When you reinstalled everything, did you install the Intel driver too?


----------



## robspop (Jan 7, 2014)

> When you reinstalled everything, did you install the Intel driver too?



I installed xorg-drivers first, then xorg, nothing else (besides xdm).

When compiling xorg-drivers I removed all the options except Intel driver, plus mouse and keyboard, as per your previous post.  There does appear to be an Intel driver:


```
# pkg info |grep intel
xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_6       Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
```


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm surprisingly running an older driver: v2.21.15_1

Anyway, the only thing I can think of is your Intel port and your monitor port might not be matched in the Screen section:
####### starts annotation

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0   ####### Main screen
	Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/misc/"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/TTF/"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/OTF/"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/Type1/"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/"
        FontPath     "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/webfonts"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/ChromeOS/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor" ####### Main monitor
	Identifier   "LVDS1"
	VendorName   "HP"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	Option       "Position" "1920 0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "VGA1"
	VendorName   "Dell"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device" ####### Main driver which is Intel 
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        Option     "AccelMethod"        	"sna"
        #Option     "Backlight"          	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# <str>
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "Tiling"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TripleBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HotPlug"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReprobeOutputs"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMC"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>
        #Option     "TearFree"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FallbackDebug"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugWait"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BufferCache"        	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card1"
	Driver      "vesa"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0" ####### Listed in Server section
	Device     "Card0" ####### Main driver
	Monitor    "LVDS1" ####### Main monitor
	DefaultDepth      24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
		Modes     "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
		Modes     "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
		Modes     "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
		Modes     "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
		Modes     "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes     "1366x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "Card1"
	Monitor    "VGA1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
		Modes     "1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
		Modes     "1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
		Modes     "1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
		Modes     "1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
		Modes     "1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes     "1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

You could always try what @wblock@ suggests by not using an xorg.conf file too - some systems auto-detect.


----------



## robspop (Jan 7, 2014)

> You could always try what wblock@ suggests by not using an xorg.conf file too - some systems auto-detect.



At the moment I do not have an xorg.conf file.  The strange thing is that if I use the hard drive out of my old laptop, there is also no xorg.conf file and everything works fine (except that it uses the VESA driver so display quality is poor).  It seems to me that this indicates that it is not a hardware problem and that X can detect it and configure itself correctly, it simply is not finding any driver that works under my new setup.

Obviously this can be done (I don't want to have to fall back on Debian) but I cannot work out how


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have to have a xorg.conf file or VESA is loaded and my mouse and keyboard don't work.

I now have to find out why my Intel driver won't update.


----------



## robspop (Jan 7, 2014)

I've tried your xorg.conf with the additional screen stuff edited out but get the same problem - no screens found error.

Ho hum!


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

Do you have an Nvidia chipset on it too?


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

Did you run these after updating?


```
# Xorg -configure
# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro
# cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

When I updated my driver after I had to go through this again.


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

Click here to read ...


> I keep getting the message: "no screens found"
> 
> This is a very general message telling you that something went wrong and there is no screen left which the server can successfully drive. Usually you'll see another error message describing what went wrong in more detail:
> Message: "No devices detected"
> ...



The only thing I know is I couldn't get HD 3000 & and 4000 working on FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE. When I started using FreeBSD 10.0 betas and RCs then it was working. I've also read some people with the dual-chipsets with Nvidia on their motherboard, they had similar issues.


----------



## robspop (Jan 7, 2014)

> Do you have Nvidia chipset on it too?



Sadly not, only the Intel:

```
# grep ntel Xorg.0.log
(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:1028:040b Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xf0000000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00007110/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
 # grep nvidia Xorg.0.log
 #
```



> Did run these after updating?
> `# Xorg -configure`



Yes - it fails with the no devices error.



> The only thing I know is I couldn't get HD 3000 & 4000 working on FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE. When I started using FreeBSD 10.0 betas and RCs then it was working.



Works with both using VESA driver, neither with KMS.



> Please note: If you appear to use the correct driver and you still keep getting this message it is very likely that your chipset isn't supported



I suspect this is the answer: it simply doesn't support the chipset.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2014)

That chipset is listed as supported by the Intel driver.  Please post the entire Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf to pastebin.com and give the links here.


----------



## robspop (Jan 7, 2014)

The original log file (generated _without_ an xorg.conf) is here: http://pastebin.com/PbAYqinN

The xorg.conf file I tried, as suggested by tzoi516, and derived from his original, is here: http://pastebin.com/ijpkt9Es

The new Xorg.0.log (generated _with_ the xorg.conf) is here: http://pastebin.com/f1cAjKKj


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, I see a few changes. I'll post on Pastebin when done.


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, sorry to piecemeal my replies, but my setup is without HAL; all devd(8). When I `make config` in `/usr/ports/x11/xorg` I select the devd(8), which is why you have the keyboard/mouse issue with my settings. I'm trying to clean up a new xorg.conf to see if it helps.

Edit:
To add if you could run `Xorg -configure` and post the results to Pastebin that could help expedite.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2014)

X.Org X Server 1.7.7 is still the old X server.  It should say X.Org X Server 1.12.4.

How did you update ports?  Were the changes made in /etc/make.conf before building ports?


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

It's not too big, so I'll post here:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
 EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        Option     "AccelMethod"        	"sna"
        #Option     "Backlight"          	# <str>
        #Option     "DRI"                	# <str>
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "Tiling"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TripleBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HotPlug"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReprobeOutputs"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMC"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"        	# <str>
        #Option     "TearFree"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "PerCrtcPixmaps"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FallbackDebug"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DebugWait"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BufferCache"        	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth      24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```
Based off of the auto-configuration, this should work. I see @wblock@ added something, so I'm not sure how that impacts things.


----------



## robspop (Jan 7, 2014)

> To add if you could run Xorg -configure and post the results to Pastebin that could help expedite.



http://pastebin.com/NZxJ25rx



> How did you update ports?



I used portsnap (fetch then update)*.*



> Were the changes made in /etc/make.conf before building ports?


Yes*.*



> Not too big, so I'll post here:



Thank you: I will try it now*.*


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2014)

Please show the contents of /etc/make.conf.


----------



## robspop (Jan 7, 2014)

> Thank you, I will try it now



Still no joy I'm afraid, it does not like the mouse entry in xorg.conf now - error log here http://pastebin.com/ZAXD6RD8



> X.Org X Server 1.7.7 is still the old X server. It should say X.Org X Server 1.12.4.



Shall I remove it, and try again from updating ports?


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm posting my make.conf too:


```
WITH_PKGNG=yes
CCACHE_CPP2=1

# clang
CC=clang
CXX=clang++
CPP=clang-cpp

WRKDIRPREFIX=/usr/dump
WITH_CCACHE_BUILD=yes
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
WITH_KMS=yes
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
WITH_CUPS=yes
CUPS_OVERWRITE_BASE=yes
WITH_LCD_FILTERING=yes

.if ${.CURDIR:M*/lang/gcc*}
CC=gcc
CXX=g++
CPP=cpp
.endif
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2014)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> Posting my make.conf too




```
CCACHE_CPP2=1
```
devel/ccache does not work with 10.0, at least for building the system.


```
# clang
CC=clang
CXX=clang++
CPP=clang-cpp
```
This is not necessary with 10.0.


```
WRKDIRPREFIX=/usr/dump
```
No idea what the point of that is.


```
WITH_CCACHE_BUILD=yes
```
As above, I would (and have) removed ccache entirely with 10.0.


```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
WITH_KMS=yes
```
These are fine.


```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
```
This is likely counterproductive.


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks. If there was something to streamline it I knew you could help. Thanks.


----------



## robspop (Jan 7, 2014)

> Please show the contents of /etc/make.conf



Mine very simple:


```
# cat /etc/make.conf: 
WITH_KMS=yes
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
WITH_GALLIUM=yes
 #
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2014)

robspop said:
			
		

> > X.Org X Server 1.7.7 is still the old X server. It should say X.Org X Server 1.12.4.
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I remove it, and try again from updating ports?



No, at worst you'll just have to rebuild it.  What is the date of /usr/ports/UPDATING?


----------



## robspop (Jan 7, 2014)

> What is the date of /usr/ports/UPDATING




```
$FreeBSD: UPDATING 338503 2014-01-02 21:09:53Z mandree $
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2014)

Okay, follow the procedure in https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Installing_KMS_Ports.


----------



## robspop (Jan 7, 2014)

Okay, thank you, I will post results (but have to go to work now )


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

I really don't want to create a new thread because I still feel this is relevant to Intel HD. I have an HD 3000 and HD 4000 that are working, but his isn't. We both seem to have the same ports tree and OS version, however, my Intel driver won't update from 2.21.15_1 to 2.7.1_6 - which is what his is.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2014)

xf86-video-intel-2.21.15_1 is the newer driver.  His is older (7 < 21).


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 7, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> xf86-video-intel-2.21.15_1 is the newer driver.  His is older (7 < 21).


OK, had my versioning backwards - thought the '1' after the '2' was the first update to "2.2".

FreshPorts lists 2.7.1_6
and FreeBSD Ports shows 2.7.1_4


----------



## robspop (Jan 8, 2014)

Sorry but I'm still struggling with this:



> xf86-video-intel-2.21.15_1 is the newer driver. His is older (7 < 21).



I've updated ports again, but I still have the older driver.  Where do I get the new one?

NB in case it makes a difference, I'm using the amd64 version of RC4, not ia64


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 8, 2014)

robspop said:
			
		

> NB in case it makes a difference, I'm using the amd64 version of RC4, not ia64


Ditto. Are there IA64 laptops available?


----------



## robspop (Jan 8, 2014)

> Ditto. Are there IA64 laptops available?



I don't know!  I always use amd64 so it's just a habit.  I assumed newish laptops with Intel CPUs would run ia64.  Anyway, if you are using amd64, obviously that's not the issue.


----------



## kpa (Jan 8, 2014)

IA64 is something entirely different than AMD64, see here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itanium

You won't find the Itanium CPUs in laptops, only in server class hardware.

Long story short, you use the AMD64 version for both AMD and Intel CPUs that have the capability to run the 64-bit x86 code. The AMD64 name is quite an unfortunate one because it fools many people into thinking that the Intel 64-bit x86 CPUs are not compatible with the AMD 64-bit x86 CPUs. There is a better name for the architecture, X86-64:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64


----------



## robspop (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks - I didn't know that.  I used SPARC stuff until a couple of years ago so not very familiar with the "PC" world.


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 8, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> The AMD64 name is quite an unfortunate one because it fools many people into thinking that the Intel 64-bit x86 CPUs are not compatible with the AMD 64-bit x86 CPUs.


Intel and AMD have cross-licensing agreements for their processor technology - which I thought a lot of techies knew. Since Intel was slow to jump on the 64-bit train, and failed to get 64-bit Itanium instructions on their x86/x64 CISC processors, they ended up licensing AMDs 64-bit instructions to keep pace. Hence, I think AMD64 is actually appropriate since they're both 100% compatible.


----------

